# Which algae is this?



## janger (Jan 31, 2007)

After looking through several posts and websites, my noob brain still can't work out what algae this is. Can someone help? Couldn't get any better picture than this so I hope it's clear enough.

The tank was converted to a planted a few weeks ago, and after a week of hot weather the ambulia went yellow and melted and this stuff turned up on the leaves, then the hairgrass got it as well. Plants are beginning to green up and settle in now. But I'd like to know if I should try removing this stuff or if it will disappear once the plants are doing better.

I've also read that co2 injection can help against algae. My tank only has about 2 wpg, so would co2 still help?


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks like diatom algae. Use a toothbrush and comb through your hairgrass. It will eventually go away. And yes, unless your light is next to nothing, CO2 will always help. A tip for your hairgrass: heavy traces and iron will keep it very green.


----------



## janger (Jan 31, 2007)

Avalon said:


> Looks like diatom algae. Use a toothbrush and comb through your hairgrass. It will eventually go away. And yes, unless your light is next to nothing, CO2 will always help. A tip for your hairgrass: heavy traces and iron will keep it very green.


Ok. Thanks. Thought diatoms were more of a film than strandy. I'm just starting to fertilize now, and need to get an iron test kit, but our lfs only stocks Aqua Master plant food. My brother knows the owner so I might ask if he'd get me something better. And actually the hairgrass is greener than what it looks in the photo. But had to do some photoshopping to make the algae easier to see. Though the main problem with the hairgrass is I had a couple of Australian Bidyanus bidyanis (silver perch) in the tank which went off feeding due to the lighting, and were eating it during the night. Got rid of them though and am slowly building up a community tank.


----------



## janger (Jan 31, 2007)

I forgot to ask, is there any easily-found fish or snail or anything that will eat this stuff. The mollies are going crazy on the green algae, so are the snails, but they seem to leave this brown stuff alone. It is now occuring on the new growth of elodea. Circulation is fine as I have a sump with good turnover, and a powerhead which is running most of the time.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Otocinclus catfish (Oto's) love it! They can rid a tank of diatoms overnight. 1 per 5 gallons of water is a good number to have. They are nice little critters too!

You seem to have this newer kind of brown algae. Every type I used to know would be a simple brown slime. Now a lot of people have long stringy diatoms. I don't know if it's always been this way, but I've never experienced it until last year. Quite a pain it is.


----------



## janger (Jan 31, 2007)

Called into my lfs and they didn't have any oto's. But they said they're getting some bristlenose catfish in two days. I assume they're talking about pleco's? Someone told me certain plecos will eat the brown algae. Is this true for the bristlenose?


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

The bristlenose is a pleco, but I'm not sure what all algae it eats. I suppose if it got hungry enough...  I had a regular pleco in a cichlid tank once...he ate everything except BBA.


----------



## chrism (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi have two bristlenose plecs in a tank with this problem... they don't touch the stuff


----------



## janger (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry, forgot about my thread. I ended up getting 2 otos last week. They were very expensive here, and only one made it through the night. The survivor is a cool fish. Very active, and has eaten a fair bit of the brown algae, but seems to prefer the green stuff.

But my tank is starting to settle down. I woke this morning to find heaps of baby mollies in there. Can't believe some people have trouble getting them to breed. I don't add salt or anything. Water is very soft. But we've had a week of hot weather and tank temps haven't dropped below 28 deg C for that period. Think that's why the mollies had babies.

All in all, the fish are very happy.

Thanks everyone
Dave


----------

